
Who Will Pay for the Costs of Holding Back Rising Seas? - howard941
https://e360.yale.edu/features/who-will-pay-for-the-huge-costs-of-holding-back-rising-seas
======
esotericn
I think increased variance in weather is something that's really easy to
underappreciate and isn't really being explained well enough to the general
population.

Certainly ten or so years ago I was far more skeptical of climate issues than
I am now. I knew climate change was coming, sure.

But when you think about a 1c temperature rise - a 2c temperature rise - 2m of
sea level rise - etc - put in those terms it doesn't seem like a huge issue,
because I would have historically thought (I didn't think about this stuff too
much), well, OK, averaged out, it's 36c instead of 34c, or whatever, who
cares?

Until you realise things like - oh, there are tipping points right, so if the
average temperature in a region is -1c, and it goes to 1c, suddenly a bunch of
ice is gone never to come back.

Or there's a climate in which harvesting is sort of viable, and the season
becomes slightly shorter, and now it's borked.

Or yeah, one or two bad floods and a city is wiped out. It doesn't matter if
the average level only went up by 1 metre in that case, it's gone.

------
floki999
In the US, homeowners will pay, as they should. Towns will pay, as they
should, as they've had their collective heads in the sand.

------
Spooky23
Places with resources will, many will not. Fortunately we have bankruptcy.

It’s pretty obvious that coastal development is beyond unsustainable in many
places. Places like Florida and New Orleans are really screwed, and that
shouldn’t be a big surprise. I remember reading in school in the 80s that the
destruction of the delta by flood control doomed New Orleans for example.

------
writepub
City planners who approve new housing zones in low lying areas are partially
to blame here. If climate change is a known risk, how is it legal to approve
housing in such areas?

We should encourage approving city expansion only into regions that are
naturally immune to 500-year floods. Otherwise it's a fight against
inevitability

------
whenchamenia
The people who choose to live near the coast as a luxury? Move inland, problem
solved.

~~~
Wh1skey
well said

~~~
ggm
How's that going to work in Bangladesh or Atlantic City?

~~~
RockIslandLine
The same way it worked for Atlantis.

Do you have some special method of holding back the tides?

~~~
ggm
Bangkok and Jakarta tried walls, didn't work mostly. Indonesia also tried
forced relocation under "transmigrasi" and moved about 3,000,000 people. So it
can be done but Bangladesh would be ten times this. Takes time. Better start
soon, national guard would come in handy. Best not in an election year maybe.

What do you think? Maybe just sell 'em all stumps to raise the house and anti
malarials

------
algaeontoast
Occupants of cities that have this problem?

~~~
floki999
Miami Beach and other Fl communities are in for some incrasingly costly
flooding.

------
DesiLurker
Definitely not FEMA or federal govt! IMO FEMA should be defunded in the wake
of climate change and let the private sector factor in the actual replacement
cost & risk. I feel this is the fastest way of putting a dollar figure on the
cost of climate change and might actually lead to some positive change if
cities & individuals are not able to externalize the costs of CC to general
public.

PS: I am a liberal democrat & by no means support the rest of
libertarian/right-wing agenda.

